# Closing in on Sixchows



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I picked up another 1250 today on ebay.
This is my 2nd 1250, I originally thought it might make a 
good parts tractor, but after talking with the guy, it looks
like another Rejuvenator project. 
Doesn’t look like much now, but just you wait…..and wait….and wait.
(I’m getting a little behind in my projects) 

<img src='http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2004-7/765722/2nd1250a1.jpg'>


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

you gonna get 6 dogs now too???


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I think I'm done! But then I always say that until something is too good to pass up. Nice find! That's the problem with these half way tractors they can go either way and for a few dollars you can have another running tractor to share implements. But at some point you run out of room. I'm really amazed when I see someone parting out really clean and runnig tractors like that 1050 w/ hydraulic lift on eBay last week. I realize it brings more money parted but what a shame.

As for getting 6 dogs, maybe you could rent some K9 attack dogs for those special holiday get togethers. Plan C perhaps?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *you gonna get 6 dogs now too??? *




:furious: :furious: :furious: 


You know it's tough. You get one tractor, kinda like it, then you get "A great deal" on another just like it, then your off. Down that slippery slope of addiction that it the tractor hobby.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

aegt5000 how many does this make You'll need Chief's daddy's new barn to put all these in:winky: Now what is the wife going to say now [Do you really need another tractor cant you use the ones you have]:lmao: You keep this up and you'll catch up with Kevin:lmao:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444_
> *You know it's tough. You get one tractor, kinda like it, then you get "A great deal" on another just like it, then your off. Down that slippery slope of addiction that it the tractor hobby.*


You’re right Paul, I really feel the Surgeon General should require
warning labels on the sides of these things.
BTW, you need to give me a refresher on how to tell my wife that
nobody answers my for sale adds, if she starts pushing me to sell 
some of these.

SJ...
No way for me to have 6 dogs.
But 6 tractors is only a click away.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

It's easy aegt, don't put the ad in.  

Once every week, or two, have a buddy call on it so she thinks SOME one is seeing it.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Paul,

The key is your tip to have a buddy call once in a while so she
thinks there's SOME activity. I have someone who would be 
perfect for the part.

How much ?......What is he crazy?
What ! You won't deliver it!......Tell him to forget about it.

Learning fom the master, thanks Paul.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds like you got it, now run with it. Just be sure to pass this on to the next guy.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Special trick*



> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *:furious: :furious: :furious:
> 
> 
> You know it's tough. You get one tractor, kinda like it, then you get "A great deal" on another just like it, then your off. Down that slippery slope of addiction that it the tractor hobby. *


 I just hide them for a while at one of my other places. My wife has resigned herself to the fact that it will never end. I am weak when I see a tractor that needs a home , I just have to help.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Special trick*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *I just hide them for a while at one of my other places. My wife has resigned herself to the fact that it will never end. I am weak when I see a tractor that needs a home , I just have to help. *



LOL I am like that with everything. Think my wife is happy I do it with tractors now, insted of cars.  


I have no other place to leave my stuff, but if you get the same brand, you can always say" What THAT? I have had that for ages. You saw me bring it home." That way, you can get away with two, three of the same tractor.   


Just cant let her see them together  



I tell you the best thing about women, is they KNOW we are SO full of Shi!!, AND STILL let us think we get away with it.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: Special trick*



> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *LOL " What THAT? I have had that for ages. You saw me bring it home." *


Thats what my wife tells me all the time. 

Where did that picture on the wall come from? 

Ive had that for years.

Yea right:lmao:


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444_
> 
> *" What THAT? I have had that for ages. You saw me bring it home." *


That's beautiful Paul, you really are the master :worthy:


----------

